# Process supervsion



## pacemkr (Apr 4, 2012)

What is the preferred method of supervising a process under FreeBSD?

The best resource that I've found on this is here: http://dustin.github.com/2010/02/28/running-processes.html#freebsd



> FreeBSD, and most BSDs for that matter have an init that will supervise processes defined in /etc/ttys. This is about as primitive as it can get, but it works fine.



Putting my important server processes into a file that contains "terminal initialization information" (man) just seems... weird.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 4, 2012)

There's also sysutils/daemontools.


----------

